# Into the wild: the rebels living off-grid all over Europe



## landpirate (Feb 29, 2016)

http://www.theguardian.com/artandde...turesing-off-grid-all-over-europe-in-pictures

*Into the wild: the rebels living off-grid all over Europe – in pictures*


They’ve opted out of cities and started all-new rural lives, building their own straw homes, teepees and bath tubs. Since 2010, photographer Antoine Bruy has travelled from the Pyrenees to Romania tracking down urban refuseniks.

Monday 9 March 2015 07.00 GMTLast modified on Monday 9 March 201510.06 GMT




The Pyrenees, France, 2012




Vincent, Pyrenees, France, 2012




Le Pneu, Sierra del Hacho, Spain, 2013




Urs in the Pyrenees, France, 2012




Julian working on a bathtub, Sierra del Hacho, Spain, 2013




In the mountains, Romania




An alternative habitat in the Pyrenees, France




Attila in the Carpathians, Romania, 2013




Jean in Sierra de Cazorla, Spain, 2013




A girl taking a bath in the Carpathians, Romania, 2013




A composting toilet, Sierra Nevada, Spain, 2013




Man in the Swiss Alps




Tschinka, Pyrenees, France, 2013
*
All photographs: Antoine Bruy*


----------



## Mankini (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Tude (Feb 29, 2016)

cool article!!


----------



## angerisagift (Feb 29, 2016)

voodoochile76 said:


> View attachment 29181


Do u know what nemesis means????


----------



## Brother X (Mar 1, 2016)

Hm, says "broken link" for me.


----------



## Kal (Mar 1, 2016)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

